# Do new boards come pre-waxed?



## eek5 (Jan 5, 2011)

There is factory wax but it will dry out after a couple of runs. Wax it before you ride it.


----------



## zbomb (Nov 6, 2011)

I always put a fresh coat of bluebird on any board out of the bag....

I know that mervin factory waxes with OBJ.... But they never seemed as fast out of the gate as a board I waxed myself with my preferred wax.


----------



## NYHC (Sep 27, 2009)

cool. thanks for the info. 

man, if theres wax on this thing it must be really hard wax cause i scraped it with my nail and i got nothin...


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Wax it. That said, an extruded base on the 'scope isn't going to gain that much speed.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

They don't hot wax per say , they use a roll on machine which also scrapes the wax at the same time, and a very thin coat, you most likely would not be able to scrape much off with your nail.

Most big brands have good wax, just not the best wax job.


----------

